# AxMen Press Release



## Darin (Feb 26, 2009)

Check out the new season of AxMen on the History Channel beginning Monday, March 2 at 10pm ET/PT.


----------



## savageactor7 (Feb 26, 2009)

I really enjoyed that show...glad it's returning. Makes it interesting the way they jump from crew to crew too.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 26, 2009)

The submerged lor recovery should be neat.

I do hope the safety is better then last season. The teasers show a log going through a truck window 

So since they seem to be a sponsor, can we still bust on the program?


----------



## windthrown (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, an AR AxMen fan section all on its own. 

From the commercials I have seen so far, I do not think that safety was high on the list for the editor. OSHA did show up at the door and sites of several of the companies that were filmed last year after the show aired. Some had never seen OSHA before then.


----------



## thejdman04 (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad to see its back on , set up on the dvr


----------



## spike60 (Feb 26, 2009)

Took a look at the promos. 

How many times do they think we need to see that stupid make-up commercial? Got PO'd at that and turned it off.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Feb 26, 2009)

This show gets on my nerves. Just like that A-hole Nosak. The extreme logging series was good, and I hope American logger lives up to my expectations. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 26, 2009)

nilzlofgren said:


> This show gets on my nerves. Just like that A-hole Nosak. The extreme logging series was good, and I hope American logger lives up to my expectations. Fingers crossed.



Then why do you watch it??? My TV has a little button that can change from one show to another and another button to turn it off.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 26, 2009)

*Same question as Sanborn's*

Is the show a sponsor? And what happens if we're critical of the show?

I know AS needs it's sponsors but it would be hard not to criticize something that was obviously wrong. Or dangerous. Or stupid.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 26, 2009)

I go away for an ice storm and come back to this!!?? An Axmen Fan Forum?

Is this the twilight zone? Am I in the right forum? Who's next?? Nosack?

I thought this was an Arborist forum, I better check my link.

Just kidding...my attitude isn't really that bad.

The show is alright, and I like the cast of characters, but it's own fan forum on AS? That's just a bridge too far, IMHO.

I guess it's all for sale.

edit: If it keeps all the axmen chat out of the commercial forum it will be worth it, except it looks like AS condones this bubblegum for the masses. I hope the HO's that come here don't follow suit.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Feb 27, 2009)

2dogs said:


> Then why do you watch it??? My TV has a little button that can change from one show to another and another button to turn it off.



You know, now that you mentioned it, I will look for that button. :monkey:


----------



## thejdman04 (Feb 27, 2009)

I watched the show last night, it was titled road to new season. Recapped last year and showed some things to come. Looked like A LOT of drama between the workers this year. I guess that is ok if it is real, but if it is fake or put on, its gonna get old quick.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Feb 27, 2009)

thejdman04 said:


> I watched the show last night, it was titled road to new season. Recapped last year and showed some things to come. Looked like A LOT of drama between the workers this year. I guess that is ok if it is real, but if it is fake or put on, its gonna get old quick.



Read Forestryworks' thread. The production company for the show, are the ones who are hiring the loggers. Pretty soon, they'll be recapping episodes on Entertainment tonight, and Access Hollywood. Maybe they'll win an Emmy.


----------



## Darin (Feb 27, 2009)

I support the show. If you are critical of it, that is your deal, I didn't start my site to not let you voice your opinion. Say it don't spray it. I agree that a lot of stuff isn't safe. That needs to be addressed as we support safety!!


----------



## slowp (Feb 27, 2009)

Bigus Termitius said:


> I go away for an ice storm and come back to this!!?? An Axmen Fan Forum?
> 
> Is this the twilight zone? Am I in the right forum? Who's next?? Nosack?
> 
> ...



It is entertaining, and since it is scheduled during Spotted Owl Nesting Season is the only logging available to watch and comment on, so it has to do. Come July 1, (I hope) the real thing starts up here.  July 1 is when the owls have grown up enough so they aren't too disturbed if they exist.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 28, 2009)

Darin said:


> I support the show. If you are critical of it, that is your deal, I didn't start my site to not let you voice your opinion. Say it don't spray it. I agree that a lot of stuff isn't safe. That needs to be addressed as we support safety!!



Fair enough.


----------



## weimedog (Mar 3, 2009)

My family and I enjoy the show..its good stuff. As time goes on I'm certain the framework of the show can be evolved and tweaked to a better place...but right now its going to be watched and enjoyed by this familiy. I understand those in that industry locally might be annoyed...for a variety of reasons.

First and foremost..they didn't make the competitive cut and competitive men being what they are; the natural reaction will be along the lines of what makes those guys so Lucky/special and why didn't I get that opportunity?

Right along side is the competitive dirivative..."NIH" syndrom. (Not Invented Here). This is usually manifested by pointing out all the mistakes and screwups that....NEVER would happen on their job sites.

Last but not least the jeolousy will erupt into name calling and some times calls to OSHA and others to peee on their parade.

All of this will be amplified during times of economic slow down.


Solution to the wanabe's problem? Build your own show and compete for air time.


----------



## treebilly (Mar 3, 2009)

I agree with slowp , In Ohio we have to deal with a [email protected]# bat on what we can cut. That and most won`t work when it`s below 30 ( my favorite time)


----------



## themechanic (Mar 4, 2009)

I m would guess new kid on Rygaards crew was hired on from hollywood as a drama stunt I've never seen a kid that pretty just up and think hmm I'll try getting a job doing the most dangerous thing out there.. ####. also the last time I saw their yarder was on penny creek in Quilcene which looks like familiar yarding ground from the show I'm wondering where the job is that they are showing here ???


----------



## slowp (Mar 4, 2009)

themechanic said:


> I m would guess new kid on Rygaards crew was hired on from hollywood as a drama stunt I've never seen a kid that pretty just up and think hmm I'll try getting a job doing the most dangerous thing out there.. ####. also the last time I saw their yarder was on penny creek in Quilcene which looks like familiar yarding ground from the show I'm wondering where the job is that they are showing here ???



What kind of a yarder is it? The glimpses I got made me think it was a West Coaster.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 4, 2009)

hey its fun to watch but the boat got to go he is just a joke tom treesopcorn:


----------



## themechanic (Mar 4, 2009)

you are right it's a west coast yarder


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 4, 2009)

themechanic said:


> you are right it's a west coast yarder


why is it as soon as someone picks up a saw and someone else videos it everybody hates it or complains or involves osha keep complaining and we'll be watching nothing but the:censored: that our wives pick !!!!!!!!!


----------



## themechanic (Mar 4, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> why is it as soon as someone picks up a saw and someone else videos it everybody hates it or complains or involves osha keep complaining and we'll be watching nothing but the:censored: that our wives pick !!!!!!!!!



Whoa a bit too touchy I am just frustrated that there are big hollywood executives involved. I've been line logging for some time and it is painful that they show these guys out there doing stuff just to impress the camera and raise ratings. There are a few companies that have been or are on the show that are real but there are also fake acting ones too.. I feel as though we are exploited as loggers is all. but the show is entertaining...


----------



## rmihalek (Mar 7, 2009)

They probably film 100 hours of boring stuff and then show the 15 minutes of excitement on TV.


----------



## themechanic (Mar 7, 2009)

rmihalek said:


> They probably film 100 hours of boring stuff and then show the 15 minutes of excitement on TV.



:agree2:


----------



## floyd (Mar 12, 2009)

Need to remember that this is entertainment.


----------



## Greg373 (Mar 16, 2009)

:agree2:


----------

